# Hard To Close Bolt



## bwarren2 (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a nice Sako 30-06 that has been in the safe for about 2 years, it was last shot when I sighted it in and i don't recall any issues with it then. I took it this weekend to shoot it and the bolt is hard to close when chambering a round. It's also hard to open when a round is in the chamber. I am using the same 30-06 ammo as when it was last used. I did not shoot it this weekend because I noticed the issue. When I close the bolt when the gun is empty its very smooth. I am having the chambering problem when I put in a single round or use a loaded magazine. Is this a headspace issue, if so, why would that happen out of the blue?


----------



## Sharps40 (Oct 19, 2015)

It dosnt happen out of the blue.   Likely its a you ignored it for 2 years issue.

Oil/lube died out on the bolts butress thread/area at the aft end.  I.e. where the non rotating gas shield screws into/affixes to the aft end of the bolt.  Disassemble, clean bolt, firing pin, relube butress thread/area and reassemble, test.

Also clean chamber, barrel, extractor, locking lugs and recesses and bolt ways.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 19, 2015)

if you are using factory ammo then I'd suspect a dirty chamber.. Clean the c**p out if it.


----------



## bwarren2 (Oct 19, 2015)

Using Nosler ammo. Will clean and lube and report back.


----------



## bwarren2 (Oct 19, 2015)

Did a basic cleaning and it wasn't very dirty. Still have the same issue. I don't know how to disassemble the bolt or have a vise to hold it. Should I take it to a gun smith?


----------



## Sharps40 (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## tpole (Oct 20, 2015)

Before taking to a smith, you might try chambering another brand of ammunition. It is not wildly unusual to have variations in the same lot of ammo. The ogive of the bullet, the OAL of the cartridge, the sized dimension of the case all come into play. 

You might also make sure the bolt face is spotless and the plunger/ejector is properly lubed and working. 

twb


----------



## SwampMoss (Oct 20, 2015)

I have the same issue on one of my guns.  Do as others have suggested and try a different brand of ammunition.  I was told it was most likely a head space issue with my gun and some ammunitions.  Some guns have tight tolerances and the ammunition has to be just right.  It loves the barnes and remington premier.  My dads reloads will not bolt in my gun at all and his browning shoots them fine.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 20, 2015)

Same ammo that used to work fine is not working now? 
Do you mean the same age Norma ammo, from the same manufacturing run, or just that you are using Norma ammo today (made in 2014 or 2015) and you used Norma ammo in past (could've been made 10 years ago)?

Ammo companies change suppliers, processes, quality control standards, and factory management and staff. Your new ammonia could be slightly different .

ALSO, if you are using older ammo, did it get tarnished?
Are they clean and shiny?
What about the possibility of gummed-up oil residue in your chamber? Wiping with patches, even solvent-soaked patches, may not get it all off. It might take scrubbing with a bronze brush made for the chamber diameter (not bore diameter).

I've spun a cleaning rod in a drill to clean dried cosmolene out of a rifle chamber before.


----------



## PopPop (Oct 20, 2015)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Same ammo that used to work fine is not working now?
> Do you mean the same age Norma ammo, from the same manufacturing run, or just that you are using Norma ammo today (made in 2014 or 2015) and you used Norma ammo in past (could've been made 10 years ago)?
> 
> Ammo companies change suppliers, processes, quality control standards, and factory management and staff. Your new ammonia could be slightly different .
> ...



^^This^^ use an oversized chamber brush.
I also saw this occur to a guy at the range, he asked for my help, I found the remains of a cleaning patch in the lug recess. I dug it out with a pick and he was back in the game.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 20, 2015)

" use an oversized chamber brush."


yes a patch by itself is not going to clean a dirty chamber


----------



## rayjay (Oct 20, 2015)

You should make sure you can push the ejector down below the surface of the bolt face.


----------



## bwarren2 (Oct 20, 2015)

OK, so I did some more testing and the results are interesting. Probably more confused now...Before I get there, I purchased 3 boxes of Nosler custom ammo at the same time from Nosler about 2 years ago. For my test today, I opened another box of Nosler and a box of Remington Coreloct that I purchased somewhere along the way from BPS. Here is what I found:

1. about half of the nosler ammo produced the same problem, hard to close the bolt, this was tested in the magazine and individually.

2. Only two of the Remington shells produced the tightness when closing the bolt.

3. When using the magazine, I get inconsistent results when ejecting the shells. Some fly out, some fall out and occasionally one will need to be removed by hand as it just lies there, though this is usually the last round in the magazine. I guess this could be caused by an different amounts of force when opening the bolt by me?

I don't see any old patches in the chamber, barrel or anywhere else. What  do you think?


----------



## bwarren2 (Oct 20, 2015)

FWIW...Nosler is 165GR, Remington 180 GR and I did uses an oversized chamber brush.


----------



## Sharps40 (Oct 20, 2015)

The guts of the bolt are gummed up or dried out.  Disassemble, clean and lube the butress.   It sat 2 years, worked fine with the "same" ammo before.   Finish doing a proper service


----------



## Lilly001 (Oct 21, 2015)

I think Sharps40 has hit it.
Clean the bolt.


----------



## bwarren2 (Oct 22, 2015)

Took it to a gunsmith yesterday and he said it was fine, said that it was within normal operating spec.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Oct 22, 2015)

I would listen to Sharps40. Take that bolt apart and clean the gunk out. Idk if sako uses a plunger style ejector but what you described sounds like it may be binding or sticking and causing your issue. Just Look up how to strip and clean the bolt.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Oct 22, 2015)

If the ejector is a pictured below, you make have something keeping the plunger from operating correctly.


----------



## wazman19 (Nov 21, 2015)

I had a similar issue with my tikka .270. Turns out it was the ammo. Hand loads a friend made for me were slightly too long. Bolt was hard to close or would not close at all. Bullets were seated deeper and problem resolved.


----------

